# Deere 4055 top link for 3 point lift



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

My almost 80 year old neighbor had a little wreck with his snowblower the other day. He said that he wrecked the top link on his 3 point lift. Specifically, it's the top half of the top link that he said is ruined (the part that connects to the tractor). I haven't been over to see it for myself.

Anyway, he doesn't have the internet, so I told him that I would look around online to see if I could find a used one for him. I'm having trouble finding this part for a 4055. So now I'm wondering what other models would be interchangeable with the 4055.

You guys have any ideas? I really would like to find something for cheap for him. He has downsized his operation recently, so price matters in this instance. Open for suggestions!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Are you talking about this?

http://tractorpartsasap.shopgate.com/item/3736323634


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

BWfarms said:


> Are you talking about this?
> http://tractorpartsasap.shopgate.com/item/3736323634


I can't get that link to work. Anybody else see that or is it just me?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

http://www.tractorpartsasap.com/Center-Link-Bracket-John-Deere-R62305-4040-p/496617.htm?shopgate_redirect=1

This one work?


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

BWfarms said:


> http://www.tractorpartsasap.com/Center-Link-Bracket-John-Deere-R62305-4040-p/496617.htm?shopgate_redirect=1
> This one work?


It sure did! But what I understood my neighbor to say is that he needs the upper part of that center link arm. I guess I did a poor job of describing that. So it would be the part of that center link arm that attaches to this bracket you found.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

gosh said:


> It sure did! But what I understood my neighbor to say is that he needs the upper part of that center link arm. I guess I did a poor job of describing that. So it would be the part of that center link arm that attaches to this bracket you found.


Those are made of pretty soft metal(threaded part)back in the day of the 55 series....you can straighten those out much better than you could imagine with a press. I know. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

Meanwhile, back at the ranch....

I called my neighbor to pitch this idea of straightening it out. Guess it must have broken completely because he has taken it to the welding shop and they fixed it as best they could.

Sorry to have troubled you guys but I'm grateful just the same. I told my neighbor I would look around but I guess I wasn't moving fast enough for him. Come to think of it, he turns 80 in April, so maybe time is more critical than I had thought!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Key14

AR50643

LINK END,CENTER LINK & PIVOT,FRONT

315.00 USD


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

gosh said:


> I can't get that link to work. Anybody else see that or is it just me?


no issue, pops right up. Wengers in pa may have one as well


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks fellas.


----------

